# Stories of Hope



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey ladies 

I'm about to have a FET soon and I can't help but feel less positive than my fresh cycle. I'm thinking if they didn't work with the fresh why would they work with frozen when they choose the best ones for transfer. 

I know this sounds really negative but can't help but feel this way. 

We've had 2 fresh cycles and have 2 frosties waiting. 

Does anyone have any stories of hope? That's been in the same situation x


----------



## Jaicee (Aug 27, 2010)

I felt just like you and even opted to pay for a fresh cycle rather than a frozen cycle as thought there was more chance it would work! In trying to get baby no 2 
I had a fresh cycle (chem pregnancy), FET (another chem preg), another fresh cycle (BFN) and then another FET. By this time I was so despondent that it wouldn't work that we put 2 blasts back for the first time and they both took!

In many ways your body is in a much better state with FET as you've not been pumped with as many drugs and your ovaries are not swollen. So I'd take the attitude that you have got a decent chance, try and stay relaxed, look after yourself and relatively hopeful and fingers crossed that this will be your time.

Best of luck!


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Jaicee, that's made be feel so much better that it does happen x


----------



## Gwen A (Mar 19, 2014)

A friend had a BFP following a FET. The Ice baby was at least the third best from that batch because the the best two in the original cycle where transferred and failed to take. She two years old now and an absolute darling.


----------



## Purple Star (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Josie

I totally understand where you're coming from - I felt the same when doing frozen cycles.

To give you my experience...

My fresh ARGC cycle gave me a bfn after 2 blasts were put back, plus 7 frosties. We did FETs working our way from 'best' to 'worst' quality wise. I had 2 chemicals and lost some frosties in the thaw. I then got my bfp with the final (i.e. the one that was supposedly of the lowest quality) blast and that's now my 7 month old son. So it can happen.

Best of luck xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks so much for replying that's given me so much hope. 

I hate sounding negative but I'm sure you get  my thinking x


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, 
I feel a bit the same, just in the midst of our first FET now after a failed fresh transfer a few months back. 
However, my egg collection was pretty rough, lots of pain for a few days and in some ways I feel like my body is in much better shape this time round, having not been through that process again, so here's hoping!


----------



## Nutpot (Feb 6, 2010)

Josie, I had a fantastic top grade, day 6, hatching blast transferred for my fresh cycle and I was utterly convinced that it was going to work, but it didn't.
On my final ever treatment I had my last 2 frozen day 3 embies transferred and I made myself believe that they wouldn't take because the fresh one failed, but 1 did take and I'm now 16 weeks pregnant!
I personally think that clinics will start using frozen embies more often in the future, the success rate is increasing because of the way they now freeze and thaw them. Also like Jaicee said your body has recovered from EC, so all you need to focus on is preparing that lovely womb lining.


Good luck xxxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for replying nutpot, congratulations on your pregnancy  x


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a beautiful little girl from an FET, and am now pregnant again from another FET, using the same embryos we froze from our fresh BFN cycle. Best of luck xxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Aww that's brilliant news, thanks everyone for replying and it just goes to show frosties do work.

I guess everyone who's had frosties have thought the same as me, why would they work if your fresh didn't work. 

Reading this thread has made my night  xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Aww that's wonderful news. 

I so hope this is my time. 3rd time lucky.


----------



## beck11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi there
I had 2 oe ivf's in 2010 both bfn.
In March i had fresh double bfn
In June had a fet with 2 on board, today FR gave a positive result and i was dumbstruck i suppose from getting negatives in the past and thinking it wouldn't be a success and the fact that FET have less  success rates.
This 2 week wait was very different i took things very easy and looked after myself on the first TWW. This TTW in the middle of it all a christening of a good friend  turned into a wedding and only found out 2 days before.. so was somewhat stressed about meds etc and timing and wedding etc.
So am amazed i got a bfp. It was also a 2 day transfer!!!
Beck


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for replying Beck 

I'm feeling so much more hopeful x


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

This is a wonderful thread and thanks Josie for posting!


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Merlin

I hope people find it positive and take hope from it 2 x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Identical twin boy frosties here too


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

This thread is great. 
It's made me feel a bit better! 
After my first cycle failed with 4aa blast I'm now around a month away from FET and feeling completely drained. No enthusiasm or hope for this round. Just keep thinking if 4aa didn't work why would our lower quality frosties. 
But this thread has made me feel slightly more hopeful 
X


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mrsball I keep thinking the same but I'm a bit more hopeful now. 

I was at hospital for a scan on Thur there and the nurse was telling me about 2 stories of hope. 

I was a girl that had so many failed cycles she had given up, she had 1 frostie there and was using it just because it was there, the nurse done an early pregnancy scan for her last week  

The other was an "older" woman (her words) who didn't respond well to the medication and got 2 eggs, they graded her embryos as poor quality. The nurse done an early pregnancy scan for her 2 weeks ago and she's pregnant with twins  

It just goes to show it does happen, we just need to find the strength to keep going and it's likely we'll get our baby/babies. 

Good luck to everyone, I'm really struggling on this journey 2 and if I can give some stories of hope to people then I've done a good thing  xx


----------

